# appartenere (scelta dell'ausiliare)



## ANGELİCA

Buongiorno;
il verbo ''appartenere'' si trasforma ''ha appartenenuto ossia e' appartenuto'' nel passato? 
Per esempio; questa casa ha appartenuto a Paolo
questa casa e' appartenuto a Paolo
Grazie mille in anticipio,potreste aiutarvi?



> *Discussione divisa da* qui*.*


----------



## nic4

"Questa casa *è* appartenut*a* a Paolo"

ciao!


----------



## ANGELİCA

allora come si traduce nella forma passiva
Alice avrebbe potuto preparare la cena.


----------



## jazyk

La cena avrebbe dovuto essere (qualcuno direbbe sarebbe dovuta essere) preparata da Alice, ma non mi suona molto naturale questa frase.


----------



## nic4

"La cena _*sarebbe*_ potuta essere preparata..."

Ausliare essere.


----------



## jazyk

4) Se il servile è seguito dal verbo "essere", l'ausiliare sarà sempre "avere": es. "ha dovuto essere forte", "ha voluto essere il primo".


----------



## nic4

I verbi servili, quando sono usati da soli, hanno l'ausiliare _avere_,che mantengono anche nella funzione servile quando l'altro verbo non è espresso _("Perché non *sei andato*? Perché non *ho potuto*!")._ Quando l'infinito è espresso possono prendere il suo ausiliare (così vuole la regola, imposta con la tradizione: _"non *sono andato* perché non *sono potuto andare*"_) oppure mantenere il proprio (come è caratteristico di certi usi regionali:_ "non *sono andato* perché non ho potuto andare"_).

Ciao


----------



## jazyk

Hai visto che il collegamento è dell'Accademia della Crusca?


----------



## nic4

Sì, ho visto. Ma ho anche una grammatica a portata di mano!


----------



## jazyk

Se non sei convinto, guarda anche qui e qui.


----------



## nic4

Non è questione di essere convinto, è una questione di grammatica.
La mia citazione sopra è riportata appunto da una grammatica.

ciao


----------



## jazyk

Anche le mie.


----------



## nic4

Quindi????


----------



## federicoft

Credo che la questione dell'ausiliare di "essere" con i verbi servili non sia mai stata risolta una volta per tutte, probabilmente entrambi gli ausiliari sono leciti, e so per certo che alcune grammatiche prescrivono essere. 

Ma l'uso vastamente predominante è avere.

Cito da Luciano Satta, Parlando e Scrivendo, Firenze, Sansoni, 1988, pp. 29-30:

 *Avere* Questo articoletto avrebbe potuto essere la continuazione del precedente, sugli ausiliari. Si fa a sé per dargli piú risalto, anche perché sappiamo che negli uffici nei giornali nelle scuole divampano le dispute. La materia del disputare è proprio in quello che qui si è scritto all’inizio, nelle parole _avrebbe potuto essere_. Coloro che hanno imparato la regoletta, peraltro rispettabilissima (ma si è visto sopra quanto poco sia rispettata) del verbo servile che prende l’ausiliare del verbo servito, non si arrendono facilmente: il verbo servile è _potere_, dicono; il verbo servito è _essere_; _essere_ vuole _essere_, vedi _sono stato_ eccetera; allora _sarebbe potuto essere_. Ma suona male, e il discorsino dei ligi alla regola va all’aria con un piccolo pretesto: _essere_ fa razza per conto suo, tanto è vero che nei tempi composti ha un participio passato d’accatto, non l’antico _suto_ che almeno era roba sua, bensí _stato_ che è _stare_ e non _essere_. Abbiamo pasticciato un poco, ma non volevamo confondere la testa del lettore; o anche sí, ma soltanto per concludere che con _essere_ e un servile sta bene _avere_: «_Ho dovuto essere_ severo con voi», «_Aveva voluto essere_ presente in tutti i modi», «Oh, se _avesse potuto essere_ di ritorno oggi!». Mettete per prova le forme di _essere_ al posto di _avere_: vedrete che l’orecchio non ci sta. Non è meraviglioso nemmeno cosí come abbiamo consigliato, in verità. Ma è meglio, credete. 

Meglio, non piú semplice. Bisogna ricordare un’eccezione. Il verbo _essere_ caccia via _avere_ in presenza della particella _ci_: «_Ci sarebbe dovuto essere_ anche lui». Per il momento non rammentiamo altro, salvo l’eccezione dell’eccezione: _avere_ si rifà largo a gomitate e riprende il suo posto se la particella _ci_ è enclitica: «_Avrebbe dovuto esserci_ anche lui». Si ricorda che questo avviene con tutti i verbi, si pensi alla forma riflessiva: «_Mi sono_ dovuto fermare», ma «_Ho_ dovuto fermar_mi_».


----------



## nic4

Esatto, perciò ritengo si debbano fare differenze tra _correttezza grammaticale_ ed _uso comune_. 
Purtroppo _l'uso comune_, per quanto a volte sia abominevole (non in questo caso!), prende il posto della correttezza grammaticale e linguistica.


----------



## federicoft

Stiamo parlando di due forme che sono quantomeno grammaticalmente corrette entrambe.
Le norme grammaticali in tutti i casi sono derivate dall'uso, non viceversa.


----------



## nic4

Concordo in pieno, ma se dovessimo guardare l'uso della lingua dovremmo aggiornare le grammatiche ogni 2 anni!!  Magari un giorno anche l'espressione_ "a me mi piace"_ potrà essere insegnata a scuola...


----------



## gabrigabri

Perché ci sono due discussioni mischiate?
Si comincia con "l'80%" e si finisce con appartenere?

Comunque, le mie risposte, se a qualcuno interessa 

L'80% ha dovuto

Appartenere = essere e avere (secondo DeMauro).


----------



## jazyk

Ho qui la Grammatica Italiana di Luca Serianni, che dice: Se l'infinito è essere, l'ausiliare del verbo reggente è avere: avrebbe voluto esser cento braccia sotto terra (Manzoni, I Promessi Sposi, IX 76)
Se l'infinito è passivo, l'ausiliare del verbo reggente è quello proprio dei verbi transitivi, cioè avere: Agnese e Perpetua... avevan voluto essere impiegate ne' servizi (Manzoni, I Promessi Sposi, XXX 29; così come, con un infinito attivo, si avrebbe: avevan voluto impiegare. 



> Esatto, perciò ritengo si debbano fare differenze tra _correttezza grammaticale_ ed _uso comune_.
> Purtroppo _l'uso comune_, per quanto a volte sia abominevole (non in questo caso!), prende il posto della correttezza grammaticale e linguistica.


----------

